# Hmmm... Not too sure how to describe this one...



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ok, i wasn't gonna ask about this but its becoming a little bit embarrassing..........My rat has recently started "hyper-humping" me. Ill go to pet him and he'll mount my hand and hump it at like 100 mph! I don't know whether to ignore it or try to stop it. Now im afraid that if i get him a buddy to play with it will turn in to sum prison style ****! Any advise?*


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my... well sounds like he's having dominance issues >_> Urm maybe if you take your hand and put it on top he will stop, show that you are the dominant one? I think a friend might help calm down this behavior as it sounds abnormal to me.

Sorry, can't help much.


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

im gonna get him a friend but im a lil bit broke at the moment. Had just enough cash this week to stock him up on food for the next month. So you think hes tryin to say hes dominant over me? LOL! Thats some thing else. I know hes cocky but dam! LOL! For such small critters they some personality ehh? Ill try wat you said though, thank you.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

That's usually the case. The only other thing I know is when rats are sick (this happened to my Joshu before he passed), it seems to stick out more but he didn't HUMP.

But yeah, rats can be cocky and since he has no cage mate he might find your hand the closest thing to a fellow rat. He wants to be alpha by now so he starts going for the top position. It probably isn't sexual at all, just normal rat play. Usually one rat wins out over the other and rolls on it's back as to say 'alright alright you win'. So I would just put my hand on top of him as if you were trying to be the top dog until he rolls on his back saying 'alright you win... I give up' XD Nothing forceful it's probably just play. Don't be grossed out have fun with ratty wrestling.


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well i hand wrestle with him every day, i actually found a site that had a bunch of fun things to do to keep your rat occupied and happy. so we hand wrestle, play with a ping pong ball, tug of war, the whole 9 yards. I even went as far as to make a hammock and a climbing rope for him.(not that he uses them) And i really want to get him a cage mate but im flat out of cash rite now, but im all ready for it. I have the quarantine cage set up and every thing. I just dont want my Rocky to get depressed cause hes alone besides me, so i try to make things as fun as possible until i have the money for another blue like him. Ya got any ideas as to things i could make very cheaply for him to play with? He already has a wheel, chew toys, the rope, a ping pong ball and the hammock.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

there was a post somewhere on here on cheap homemade rat toys. baiting him with a treat container (toilet paper roll with the ends blocked off) with lots of yummy smelling treats tied somewhere in the cage where he has to be inventive to get at it seems to go well. 

where did you find that site you mentioned btw?


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

Heres the link, i did get a couple ideas from here like the climbing rope and the home made hammok but im not able to do some of these things quite yet cause im broke. LOL! Got some great ideas on here though. Some very creative ones too.

http://www.dapper.com.au/toys.htm


----------

